# I'm worried I might be going crazy..



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't feel the exact same way that you do, but I too wonder if I'm gradually going under.


----------



## Cubie (Jan 6, 2010)

*I feel the same exact way. Like all of these crazy thoughts come into my brain and i don't know where they are coming from. I dont want people to think im crazy so i dont tell anybody. But recently i just told my psycologist and i was pratically screaming everything out to him because i was so frustrated and angry with myself. ~QuietBeauty*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope you can overcome these feelings BrainError. You're not crazy. 
That's just the negativity kicking in and when we're down as low as we can go, it gets us good.
Please hang in there.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Just FYI, I often felt like killing myself from the age of 15 to 40. But the thing is, every time, like the next day, I would realize that I was GLAD I didn't off myself the day before. If you wait long enough you WILL change your mind. 

But you say you're too cowardly to do it anyway--THAT"S GOOD! Stay a coward (at least in that area)!


----------



## slw2 (Dec 29, 2009)

the fear that you might be going crazy is a symptom of general anxiety disorder -- hope that makes you feel a little better

it sounds like you're depressed too -- i hope you find some help for your suffering


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

If you feel like your going crazy you probably aren't, the day you start doing acts that would be categorical insane outside of your awareness is the day you lose all your anxiety Insanity would be a gift to the anxious ridden, lol. 
Also, its normal for people who suffer painful feelings and aren't happy daily to think about suicide, so its important you regard this topic and come to terms with your feelings about reality and what um "spiritual" feelings you have about existence. For instance, if life is truly pointless why does it matter if you live another day... but the more hard to comprehend question, you are not death... you don't own it, So what do you want to stop? 
Get mad philosophical... confuse yourself; get to that point where you realize, wow I'm going to die! I just can't comprehend it! I usually find it a fun exercise to try to comprehend long distances (like the circumference of earth...) its impossible, even though you know its there, your mind can't do it, so get a small epiphany every time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fear of losing your mind is part of anxiety. Scary thoughts are really distractions from things you feel you are afraid to face.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel like that often. I also have this feeling like I'm not human like everyone else, but I won't accept it. I know people think I'm strange, and they'd be right. And I agree, the 's' word thoughts are normal for someone who has too much pain to cope with, you just have to stay strong through those feelings(soooo hard but if I can do it you can) and/or find something to take your mind off the pain and cope with it. They fade eventually.


----------



## freaked (Jan 11, 2010)

*hang in there*

I constantly felt like I was going crazy when I was about your age, but never told anyone. I dont think I ever thought someone was calling to kill me, but I just always remember scanning the psychology help books at Barnes and Nobles trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with me and if I needed to be in a mental institute. I don't know exactly when that general feeling of craziness stopped, but I think it went hand in hand with me getting really into school for the first time. Looking back, I was way to anxious to be in high school not medicated and just could not ever focus. But once I got into subjects I really liked in college and was able to focus my attention towards something then I had something to keep me busy versus thinking that I'm crazy. Now I still have my school to keep me busy and am able to recognize the individual things that make me "crazy", like presentation anxiety when I have to give a speech, or social anxiety when I have to go to a party. Anyways, it can get better, just find some things to focus on...and it might not be something you have been exposed to before, I ended up loving neuroscience, which wasnt offered in high school. Maybe researching evolution? Could hit two birds with one stone, have something to focus on and reach your own conclusions about afterlife.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I just noticed you're 17. When I was 17 it seemed the most of the worst feelings were hitting me. I dealt mainly with a sudden onslaught of depression that was very severe. I used to cry all the way home from school in my car and write "emo" "I hate my life poems" and they had a general 's' word theme about them. I kept the poems even though they embarass the crap out of me now...I'd be uber freaked if someone else got to read them :lol I am a Christian and that's what partly got me through it all. My family life was pretty bad growing up. I don't try to force my beliefs on anybody, but if you're interested and would like to know more you can PM me with whatever you'd like to know. I leave that for you to choose  Anyway, I still have hard times, but it seems less so than when I was your age...I'm 23 now, about to be 24 soon and I have to admit, I have weird thoughts(more like intrusive thoughts) that make me feel "crazy", but mine are more worrying about other people thinking of me sexually. I'm pretty sure it has to do with being molested as a child. I get very paranoid around guys that I know aren't anything like that, like I'll feel they are watching me anytime I'm changing even when I'm where no one can see me. I always tell myself how ridiculous that is when the thoughts come but they come nonetheless. It does get easier to handle so do hang in there and like I said, you're free to talk with me anytime you need to or want to :squeeze


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

A few Sundays ago, I was just sitting on the edge of my bed, and the quiet was hitting me from both sides with such intensity that I could feel physical pressure. It was so oppressive that I covered my face with a pillow to get away from it. I suddenly just started talking to this owl lamp I have on my desk, and after I had talked for a few minutes, I started to think of things for the owl to say back to me. It made me feel a little better. I've taken to doing it more and more, and now I do it everyday. And it gets easier and more natural all the time.

Some people might say I'm a little crazy for doing this, but it helps to be a little crazy if it can get you through the day.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> A few Sundays ago, I was just sitting on the edge of my bed, and the quiet was hitting me from both sides with such intensity that I could feel physical pressure. It was so oppressive that I covered my face with a pillow to get away from it. I suddenly just started talking to this owl lamp I have on my desk, and after I had talked for a few minutes, I started to think of things for the owl to say back to me. It made me feel a little better. I've taken to doing it more and more, and now I do it everyday. And it gets easier and more natural all the time.
> 
> Some people might say I'm a little crazy for doing this, but it helps to be a little crazy if it can get you through the day.


You have guts to admit this! But it's cool....owls are smart birds, so it's probably ok to listen to it. 

I do something similar, actually a couple things, but am too embarassed to go into detail about it. But these seemingly "crazy" things CAN work. And that's all that matters. If it works, do it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Pam said:


> You have guts to admit this! But it's cool....owls are smart birds, so it's probably ok to listen to it.
> 
> I do something similar, actually a couple things, but am too embarassed to go into detail about it. But these seemingly "crazy" things CAN work. And that's all that matters. If it works, do it.


It's amazing how therapeutic a teency bit of crazy can be!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> A few Sundays ago, I was just sitting on the edge of my bed, and the quiet was hitting me from both sides with such intensity that I could feel physical pressure. It was so oppressive that I covered my face with a pillow to get away from it. I suddenly just started talking to this owl lamp I have on my desk, and after I had talked for a few minutes, I started to think of things for the owl to say back to me. It made me feel a little better. I've taken to doing it more and more, and now I do it everyday. And it gets easier and more natural all the time.
> 
> Some people might say I'm a little crazy for doing this, but it helps to be a little crazy if it can get you through the day.


sigh .... such is life.


----------



## Ryx (Aug 17, 2014)

*i hate being crazy*

*I know alot of ppl think being crazy is cool because they see ppl like the joker and think ah thats awesome. but in real life being crazy means i repeat things over and over in my head all the time and i pull out my eye lashes. that is ****ing crazy.*


----------

